# Help figuring out new Windows 8



## Strlv91 (Jan 3, 2013)

Okay so i got a new laptop for Christmas and i downloaded java so i could play Runescape and went to play it and i got an error message. I then downloaded Runescape and went to play and it said there was something up with the firewall blocking it or something. The laptop is a Toshiba and has windows 8 on it. Could anybody help??


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Moved to Windows 8 forum.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to *Control Panel/Windows Firewall.* On the Left panel, choose *Allow an app or feature through the Windows Firewall*. Choose your game from the list.


----------



## Strlv91 (Jan 3, 2013)

Added app to firewall, added java.exe to Kaspersky to get it to run, it opened once and now won't open again. This is the error message I'm getting at the bottom in the javascript: Unsafe JavaScript attempt to access frame with URL RuneScape - MMORPG - The No.1 Free Online Multiplayer Game from frame with URL RuneScape - The Number 1 Free Multiplayer Game. The frame requesting access set 'document.domain' to 'runescape.com', but the frame being accessed did not. Both must set 'document.domain' to the same value to allow access.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try posting in the Rune Scape Forum for better results: RuneScape Forum - Community Forums for Clans, Feedback & Discussion


----------



## Strlv91 (Jan 3, 2013)

K. I restarted my computer on a hunch that it might open again and guess what? It did. So I'm only getting the error message when I close out of Runescape and then try to reopen it. But, if I restart the computer, lo and behold! It starts up beautifully! What is up with that????


----------

